
Confidential Emails Sent by Facebook Executives Leaked Online - drugme
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2019/feb/22/facebook-new-emails-leaked-six4three-lawsuit-user-data
======
SethTro
Can someone summarize the difference between these leaks and the ones in
December?[1] I'm not seeing one at first pass

[https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-documents-
six4three...](https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-documents-six4three-
case-published-british-parliament-2018-12)

